# Two Kingdoms [Full]



## Caros (Apr 14, 2008)

Alright folks.  After a very prolonged absence, I'm returning for a little bit of DMing.

The following is a tournament event I'm attempting to playtest. It'll be a series of about 8-10 encounters, using four predetermined PCs.

I'm planning on running two different versions of this, to handle two of the possible 'paths' things can take, and am thus accepting 8 total PCs.

Only other rule regarding it is that you'll have to select a PC from a base description from them.  If you're curious about a character I can give you a base idea, but I want these to be blind of stats.

Finally, all the charachters are created with core D&D.  A few are odd races (Hobgoblin, Planetouched.) But otherwise this is 'core only.  Have fun.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eleventh Company,

First off, your silver is in the bag. Let it never be said that I don't pay up the moment I lose a bet.

	Down to business then. You probably already guessed from the fact that I'm paying you off, but I'll repeat it anyways. Our best sources indicate that Shayan 'Way of Peace' forces crossed Lyra's border late last night.  If they keep up the pace we're expecting them to, that will have them at the capitol in just under two days.

If they were invading someone bigger, this would be suicidal. They're moving in with only a large force of troops, about three days worth of rations each.  Our guess is they're planning on putting up a Siege around the castle, letting their supply and siege weapons catch up once they've made damn good and sure the royal family isn't escaping.

Lyra has been expecting an attack like this for months now, so we don't even have to send Messenger in to barter a contract with them.  I've included a simplified copy of the pre-agreement we have with them along with the usual background information. Talk about big money, but you want the best, you pay for the best I guess.

Long story short, Eleventh Company is the unit closest to Lyra, your current job has you practically on the border.  Now we know you're already on contract, but we've checked it over about a dozen times, and while you'd be in breach to turn to deal with this, you can spare a handful of men and still keep to the letter of that agreement. You are thusly hereby ordered to compose a four man squad, cross the border and offer whatever assistance you can until a more sizable unit arrives.

One last thing though. From what I hear, Tim Messenger himself is coming in on this one.  Now I don't think the money is that good but I'm not one to ask questions.  Do us all a favor though, don't piss the man off, and if he offers advice, listen to it.​									Don't Die,
									  Edward

[Sblock=Contract]Eleventh Company,

	This is the dumbed down version of the contract I mentioned to you.  I pretty much took out all of the legal wording and simplified it for a soldier's point of view.  Note the coin!	

							Edward

Contractual Obligations
1. The Mercenaries of Midnight's Brigade will adhere to the standards of war set forth by King William the Thirteenth. These include but are not limited to:
	A) Giving quarter to enemies who request it.
	B) Refraining from pillaging or desecrating the bodies of fallen enemies, excepting cases of dire necessity, such as rearmament.
	C) Treat foes with dignity.
	D) Attack only targets of military targets and opponents.
2. The Mercenaries of Midnight's Brigade are required to follow the battle related commands of any officer above rank of Lieutenant Colonel
3. The Mercenaries of Midnight's Brigade will, whenever possible within the boundaries of their initial orders, seek to assist the forces of Lyra in the defense of her towns and cities from outside aggressors and internal threats.

Contractual Benefits
1. The participating members of Midnight's Brigade will be granted the temporary rank of Major in the Lyran army, as well as papers stating such.
2. The members of Midnight's Brigade will be given free reign to conduct operations in the manner of their choosing, excepting that those methods obey their contractual obligations.

Contractual Stipulations
1. To receive payment, Midnight's Brigade must show a meaningful effect on the course of the war in which they are called into service.  This determination will be made by a neutral party already determined and agreed to by both parties.
2. An escrow of no less than half a million gold pieces will be delivered by both parties to the aforementioned neutral party upon the signing of this contract. Should either side attempt to ignore refuse either service or payment, or in the case of Midnight's Brigade, offer their services to the forces opposing Lyra, this coin will be delivered into the hands of the wronged party.

Eleventh Company,

	Pretty hot stuff huh? Bet you guys aren't particularly glad you're the closest unit in place eh?

								Edward[/sblock]

[Sblock=Mission Overview]Eleventh Company,

	Messenger asked me to be as clear cut as I can on the information I give you for this mission. Not surprising considering how much we're being paid.  Still, he was kind of Cryptic... Talking about how Midnight himself is looking at this one... how its a fight of ideology. Above my pay-grade anyways.

				Edward

Mission Overview,

	Well I know you've already heard bits and pieces of this story considering how much effect its had on the south, and therefore business. This is as close to the 'official' story as we can get. Sorry about how redundant all this is, but Messenger told me to cover everything, regardless of whether you know it or not.
	You already know The Principality of Shay I'm sure.  I think you fought there in the last bulwark war didn't you?  Anyways, Shay is a paladin nation.  It was founded something like four centuries back by a paladin so righteous he refused to call himself king, insisting that ' There is someone above me, and only he can truly be king.'
	Hence he titled himself prince instead, leading to the founding of 'The Principality of Shay.' Since then it's become pretty much the most powerful nation of goody two-shoes, stick up the backside nation in southern Rasa, its borders stretching from the divine sea nearly to the eastern ocean.
	I mentioned the Bulwark wars.  For the benefit of those of you who didn't fight in them. Shay is the furthest north of any of the southern paladin nations. They're sort of a big brother to the southern powers. The bulwark wars have been an ongoing series of decades long wars, the south bracing against the strikes of the north, with Shay taking the brunt of them, and, with the help of her allies, such as Lyra, ultimately winning them.
	That was then.  The last two years have seen a lot of heartbreak.  Good Prince Derek lost his sons, one through murder, the other two through unrelated accidents over.  With his wife dead, and his body too aged he saw his line at an end, four centuries of paladin rulers gone at last.  Killed himself.
	That the official anyways. This is where things start taking a dark turn.  Looking for leadership, the Shayan's turn to Eien Specifically the aspect of the maker. Thats their god by the by. The Maker, some creationist stuff, more info on that you'd have to ask them.
	Anyways, they elevate their high priest, Damien, who makes a big deal about trying to refuse, but ultimately accepts.  Now things start taking an even worse turn for Shay. Paladins start losing powers they've had for generations, couple of floods. They figure the Maker is mad.
	Lord Damien, as he's started calling himself, goes through about four priests in this time, each of them vanishing, supposedly to ponder the gods mysteries, though they're never seen again. Until he elevates an unknown woman. Celes by name, to the position. 
	The two of them start preaching about the evil of the nations around them. And they're not talking about the north.  Its the godless or heretical south thats the problem.
	They start issuing warnings that their neighbors try in good faith to fix.  Meanwhile Shay is reorganizing their military. They're calling it 'The Way of Peace' now. Then they attack, take one of their neighbors in the blink of an eye, Execute the heretic royal family. This causes some dissent among their own troops, but most of the high ranking paladins have been busted down, replaced with mercenaries like us, or longtime friends of Lord Damien.
	They started issuing threats to Lyra last month. Everyone saw this coming, even Lyra, which is why they signed us up.
	My thoughts? The priest is rotten as they come. He's replaced the Grand Martial with this brute of a woman named Andariel Regethern-Feln.  Stories have her with huge red wings, coming from northern Rasa. She is obsessed with combat and death, Stories say she put the royal family to death herself.
	My only advice? Watch yourself.  This is a holy war to the Shayan troops, which means they will be crazed. Pick your targets carefully, and don't stick your head out. 
	If you've got any further questions, I'm supposed to refer you to Messenger, but good luck finding him.[/sblock]

[sblock=Dossier]Eleventh Company,

	Now, I feel like an absolute moron for having to include this in your briefing package, but this missions key word is apparently 'Completeness'. Messenger doesn't want you going into this half cocked, and because of that I've been ordered to, among other information, include your personnel dossiers into your briefing packet to be sure that you make the most informed decision about who to send.
	Anyways, they're all there. Despite the fact that he said 'Completeness' I don't think he wants me disclosing the personal stuff, so its just my take on what I read. You probably already know about all of them just by looking.  Have fun in Lyra.

											Edward

Personnel Dossiers,

*Armst'Ong* - Armst'Ong is one of the more recent additions to the Fighting Eleventh, and definitely one of the most visible. A half orc, he was a Shayan national until very recently.  Joined up when Shay started spouting the Way of Peace with the associated 'cleansing'.  Not the greatest fighter, and a bit tough to deal with.  Thinks because he's got that long blonde hair he inherited his father's looks.

Useful in a fight, he brought this 'light whip' thing with him, fancy, good for tripping if not much else.  Just don't ask him his family history.

*Kessick* - Kessick is one of the unit's old hands.  He was one of the starting eight when we organized the Eleventh, and has acquitted himself admirably ever since.  Sixteen major contracts under his belt along with a handful of other jobs before joining the brigade, he's no stranger to combat.

Oddly enough, Kessick is also one of our most learned members.  Though he has a bit of a temper problem, he has spent a pretty decent chunk of his gold on a personal library, knows more about half the world than I do about my home country.  Smart guy, Messenger thinks he's command material, but we'll see.

*Dhar Ironfist* - This dwarf is a walking suit of armor from all accounts.  He has familial ties to a rulership clan of dwarves, but has apparently decided to revoke any attempt at taking a title for himself.  

He is most famous for standing up to a half dozen trolls, dropping them left and right with spell and weapon, only to have one stand back up the moment he moved to fight another.  Spent nearly twenty minutes keeping them busy till someone walked over with a torch.

*Meredith Tealeaf* - Not your typical halfling.  I had the misfortune (Please don't let her read this) of meeting this young woman a few months ago

She views civilization as a blight. Originally she was actually a target. Had animals running wild, ripping small towns to pieces. We took her down but for some reason Messenger secured her release and assigned her to you. Still, she's good in combat, like an arrow. Fire and forget.

*Carlax* - Carlax is one of the more monstrous members of the brigade.  Originally a probationary member, a battle captive leftover from a successful contract, he's earned full status through unwavering loyalty and tremendous skill.

In addition, he is a master of a peculiar type of weapon developed by his clan.  The long halberd he wields is a well balanced variant on the traditional weapon, allowing him to strike at a distance most cannot match.

*Seth 'Geezer' Allay* - Among all the members of Eleventh Brigade, Geezer has been with us the longest. Recruited in his early teens, he has been a part of the brigade since there was only First Company.

He has served in every company, except twelve and thirteen, at least briefly. He is one of the founding members of Eleventh, and has refused both promotion and re-assignment since its inception. Dossier says he's sixty two.  Hits harder than he did at twenty though.

*Elia Everwind* - One half of the Everwind sisters.  Twin sisters practiced in magic, they originally made their living as bounty hunters. They joined as guides for a search and destroy mission, staying on for the promise of greater pay and more adventure.

Cute, Elven, Twins.  Thats really all you need to know.  She's an archer too.

*Alia Everwind*  - The other half of the sisters.  This one is proficient in both spells and falchion. Slightly more bloodthirsty of the two, though thats not saying much considering.

To reiterate once again. Cute, Elven, Twins. 

*Magius Azerius* - Its an assumed name. I can tell you that, might as well have called himself Guy Incognito. An able sorcerer, You can trust him to do what battlemagi do, throw spells and kill stuff.

He has a dislike for fire, both spells and natural. Dossier says this might actually border on phobia.  Just keep it in mind.  Oh, he has absolutely no formal training, so asking him to ID spells or effects is sort of a no go.

*Vicente* - Probably the most versatile of Eleventh Companies arcane caster, Vicente specializes in Enchantment magic, though he is also surprisingly adept at both Illusion and, to a lesser extent, Conjuration. 

His thirst for knowledge extends beyond magic, giving him a broad base to work from. He's also arrogant, specifically disliking Magius.  The two have devolved into fist fighting on at least one occasion over the phrase, 'No talent hack'.

Vicente's signature spell is his 'Ghostly Special' Phantasmal Killer.

*Buddy 'The Badger' Kelwin* - Why do they call him 'The Badger?' He's a summoner Thaumaturge, has a thing for summoning badgers. Need a trap disarmed? Badger. Need to distract your enemy? Badger. Need to get it to swing at someone other than you? Badger.
He's got other skills, which is why we keep him around.  Guy just likes badgers.

*Jayce * - Jayce is one of our more troublesome members.  Still on probationary membership, he gets into fight, and attempts to give orders or suggestions regardless of rank.

A former Paladin, he is used to having his orders obeyed. So much so that he even had a weapon fashioned for him for that sole purpose.  The chain of command is a rather unique weapon he oft uses to quote 'Beat them with to show them who is in command.'

Despite his trouble his is an able fighter, and a decent strategist.

*Kurgan the Man-Hunter* - A battle-cleric of the highest order, Kurgan is one of our finest.  Joining Eleventh Company shortly after its formation he has proven to be a powerful asset in terms of both healing and combat potential.

He is however, somewhat difficult to deal with. A half-orc by birth, he despises his human side, insisting that the rape that resulted in his birth was forced upon his orcish mother (His file suggests otherwise.) He has discipline issues following human commanders. Its never been a huge issue, but something to be aware of.

*Cyrus the Necromancer* - Cyrus sort of a coup for the Eleventh when he joined. Formerly a member of one of the northern Cabals, Cyrus has brought a vast amount of formerly unknown knowledge to the fore.  Despite his title, Cyrus rarely  animates the dead.
Focusing in disabling magic, Cyrus disdains magic that causes direct physical harm, preferring the more subtle aspects of magic.

*Irusk Hammerstone* - The only dwarven defender in the Brigade, Irusk is an oddity.  A master of the spear he, like most of his brethren are excellent rear guards or roadblocks.

Irusk joined as a bodyguard for Ironfist, as still dislikes being separated from his charge, insisting that some day he will return to lead his clan.

*Merrick* - Going only by his first name, Merrick lacks a lot of the easygoing nature of the halfling race. A member of an assassin circle from a young age, he gave up the life after an ally bungled an operation. Initially we provided protection in return for assistance.  More recently he has become capable of defending himself that he takes his pay in coin like everyone else.

Usually favoring solo missions, he was transferred to the Eleventh to provide the unit with more flexibility. Thus far he doesn't seem to be resenting the assignment.

*Vishma* - Vishma is one of the two paladin's that call the Fighting Eleventh home.  Like most in the organization, Vishma joined the Brigade for three reasons.  To change us from within, to prevent corruption, and to put his skills to use helping those in need while offering coin to worthy causes.

A bit of a bleeding heart he understandably strikes heads with some of the units less moral members.  If not for his attempts at redemption most believe association with such men and women would have lost him his status. Then again, Perhaps planetouched are subject to different rules.

*'Whirlwind' Kate* - Whirlwind, as she likes to be called, has spent much of her life in contemplation.  Selected early in life for Paladin training she found too many restrictions in their techniques, leaving the order on good terms to pursue other avenues. Monk training lay next in her future, though eventually that too led her to dismay.

Finally, unsatisfied by formal learning, she joined our organization. The repeated life or death combats have refined her fighting to an art that continues to improve, leaving her one of out most nimble and quick striking mercenaries.

*Lavitz 'Balance' Sein* - Lavitz joined the Brigade for protection, pure and simple.  The target of a northern led kidnapping at a young age, he was subjected to ruthless experiments, led at last by a ritual spell. The casting permanently altered him into what they termed a ritual 'dragon disciple.'

The title, balance, in his case comes from his choice of weapons, holy and unholy picks his weapons of choice.

*Kara the Trickster* - Kara is an odd combination of mage, scout, assassin and more.  Like Merrick, she was reassigned to Eleventh to assist in their special operations.  She is poorly received by most of her comrades, relying on trickery and illusion for most of her combat tricks leaves her allies often wondering just how much of what they see her do on any occasion is actually true.
Regardless, she is quite able at her job, Perhaps the most versatile of any member of the Eleventh.

*Scout* - Going only by the pseudonym that described his position in the organization, Scout is just that.  A forward scout he is experienced in various different types of terrain, and with an extensive knowledge of geography, he has an easy time finding his way to and from any location.

*Elaine 'IcyHot' Sharptail* - A tiefling by birth, Elaine has never found herself well received in any city.  Indeed, the target of attacks from a young age, she quickly became adept at self-defense, plundering her namesake swords from the bodies of those who sought to fell her.  

Skilled in two-weapon fighting, Elaine is known for her sharp blades, sharp, spade tail, and viciously edged tongue. 

*Alfred 'Doc' Shade* - Met him in a bar, He thought the uniform was cool. Long story short, one of us lost a bet. And he's working for us now.

Guy is a little bizarre, fights with a cane and spells.  Tough cookie though.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks interesting.  I'd like to try it as Vicente.

I know most people prefer to make their own PC, but I've found that roleplaying a preexisting character can be interesting too.

I see one thing that stands out as making this scenario virtually impossible for most players to pull off  



> B) Refraining from pillaging or desecrating the bodies of fallen enemies, excepting cases of dire necessity, such as rearmament.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 14, 2008)

Very interesting!  Great cast!

Can I play 'The Badger'?    Can I please oh can I?  You know that character is just begging to see play.


----------



## serow (Apr 14, 2008)

Can I play Levitz 'Balance' Sein? 
Dual-wielding picks sounds very very amusing


----------



## Jemal (Apr 14, 2008)

I so have dibs on Jayce.   "CHAIN OF COMMAND!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 14, 2008)

Interested in Cyrus.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 14, 2008)

Interested in either Dhar Ironfist or Carlax


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 15, 2008)

In order of preference:
1. Elaine 'IcyHot' Sharptail
2. Meredith Tealeaf
3. Alia Everwind


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Apr 15, 2008)

dibs on the doc. he sounds ... intresting


----------



## Caros (Apr 16, 2008)

*And that should do it.*

Alright, Looks like I've got the eight person required intrest.  That said I'll cover a few things right now just for completeness sake.

Firstly, Combat updates will be on a Monday, Wednsday, Friday every week.  If everyone posts in the interim (Or gives the okay to be NPC'd) then I'll run additional updates between those days.  This is because I'd really like to move through it at as quick a pace as possible.

Rolls are invisible castle and posted in thread.  This goes for me too so as to be fair.

Please list HP and initiative at the top of each of your posts.

Expect danger.  Normally I'm a very laid back DM, the monster misses you so your PC stays alive to continue the story etc. Because this is a tournament module there will be no safety net. While I'm not out to get you, I can and will TPK if it comes to it ^_^

Character sheets will be up in an RG sometime today or tomorrow. I've got to dig out an old computer and transfer them to a newer one.  If you have any problems with your character (IE, if it turns out you really hate the charachter) tell me ASAP.

You'll be scored at the end of each 'day' of play

And finally, Party assignments will be.... 

Party 1: Vicente, Doc, Jayce and Levitz.  

Party 2: Badger, Cyrus, Sharptail and Carlax


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 17, 2008)

When do we start? I would really like to see "my" character sheet.


----------



## Caros (Apr 18, 2008)

Ask and ye shall recieve.... mostly.

Games will be going up tomorrow, sorry about the crappy quality of the PDF's, but I'm sure you don't paticularly mind.

One bit of an oddity, Doc seems to have dissapeared. I have the hardcopy, so its just a matter of re-entering the stats.  Unfortunately I am WAY too tired to do that tonight. Heh.

Edit: And just a heads up, they are not all created using perfect rules. Some have higher stats than they should, others have unique magic items etc. They all have boots of striding and springing at no cost as well. Standard issue boots ^_^


----------



## Caros (Apr 18, 2008)

And this makes seven.


----------



## serow (Apr 18, 2008)

Aww I was hoping for a real Dragon Disciple. Oh well.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

can you please post again using arial or times new roman. My acrobat cannot read verdana. I can reconstruct the character by copy-pasting it in my writer, but that lacks formatting.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 18, 2008)

hehe.  Vicious, Merciful Spiked chain with no sign of improved trip.  love it.


----------



## Caros (Apr 18, 2008)

Just heading out for some... dental work. *Shudder*

I'll do the updates when I get back.  Of note, Lavitz is actually a 'ritual' dragon disciple. I didn't type up all of the sheets so he is missing all of his special qualities, I'll mod them when I get back.

Ta.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

cyrus has my favorite school (conjuration) forbidden. Any chance to change this to enchantment?


----------



## Caros (Apr 19, 2008)

Okay, sorry about the last delay. That dentistry wiped me out a lot worse than I thought it would have =(

Anyways, I'm back, threads are going up as soon as I'm done with this.  And now to clarify some things really quickly.

Walking Dad: Unfortunately the stats are 'as is' for most of the characters.  These are the mostly finalized versions I'll be running at the tourny this year, so I want to see how they go.  If its a real problem I can shift you over charachters.

I'll also repost the stats to you in a PM.  I can't seem to format it any other way (The sheets come off E-tools, and I can't seem to find a font option =( ))

Ieatyourflesh/Doc is currently away at the moment, and is likely going to have to switch charachters as my hardcopy has also dissappeared. If he's not back in short order I'll NPC him until I get a replacement.

Serow: The adjustment to the dragon disciple is as follows.

Hit dice: d12
Blindsense 60ft
Flight = normal landspeed. Average Manuverability
- 1 to AC, Spotchecks, and attack rolls on opponents further than 60 feet. (Ritual dragon disciples lose basic vision in one eye, leaving them only darkvision.)

I think that covers everything in that regards. Sound off in here or in thread to show you're ready.

Threads will be up shortly. Have fun. =)

Edit: They're up. Group 1 Group 2


----------



## Caros (Apr 19, 2008)

Forgive the wall of text in the file, but I've got some errands to run. =(


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 19, 2008)

Erm, I'm ready, but Buddy's sheet seems to have a few glaring errors.  Like, his +1 Warhammer's attack bonus is listed as +1/-4, when it should be +5/+0.  Also, tower shields only give -2 on attack rolls, not grapple checks.  So his total grapple modifier should be +1.

I assume Buddy has no Knowledge and no Spellcraft ranks, since those skills are absent from his sheet?  And his Boots of Striding and Springing aren't factored in; his speed's still 15 feet and he has no +5 on Jump.  He's curiously lacking in a bonus language for Intelligence, too.  Does he at least know Celestial (it's a cleric bonus language option), so he can talk to any celestial badgers he summons?  Lastly, the Animal domain in 3.5 gives Speak With Animals 1/day instead of Animal Friendship.  I don't know if these are E-Tools flaws or not, since I don't have the program.

I'm just compulsively pointing out the errors I noticed when skimming the sheet.  Some of them kinda matter, the rest just stick out.  The sheet looks like a mix of 3.0 and 3.5 stuff, though, strangely enough.


----------



## Caros (Apr 20, 2008)

Feel free to point out errors ^_^

Most of what you mentioned is being fixed on my end as we speak. The software is good, but it does tend to dislike concepts that aren't "Human fighter with greatsword, Wizard, Cleric."

The languages are my fault, Celestial sounds right.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 20, 2008)

Caros, I found a few errors in Carlax's sheet.

1. The damage for his halberd should be 1d10+16 since the halberd is a two-handed weapon and he gets due to WS and GWS.

2. His jump mod should be +16 not +21 since 13 ranks +6 str mod - 3 acp equals +16.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 20, 2008)

Er, Greater Weapon Specialization?  Carlax is a 12th-level fighter?  Just wondering, since I assumed all the PCs were 10th-level or whatever.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 20, 2008)

RE: Carlax
Well I'm not the DM, but I figured those are easy to adress as I've seen the sheet:

The jump check is counting +5 from boots of striding/springing, so 21 is the correct number.
Carlax does not have greater weapon spec listed anywhere on his sheet.  You probly misread greater weapon FOCUS, hence +14 is the correct damage mod.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 20, 2008)

Also, I've noted a few things about Jayce's character sheet I figured I'd post.

I don't think the program properly took into account the fact that Jayce is a 'fallen paladin'.

He should have a total of 3 smite goods/day, and 1d6 sneak attack damage.

As for spells, he would've lost his paladin spells, and now have 2/day 1st lvl blackguard spells, and 1/day 2nd level blackguard spell.

And finally, he should be able to cure himself of 30 hp once per day via fallen paladin lay on hands.


NOw, a few things about other characters - I went over Buddy's sheet as well, and noted the following:  THe reason for your speed reduction and massive armour check penaltiesare simply b/c in addition to the ACP and speed reduction from wearing full plate, little buddy is also highly overweight.  (He's wearing/carrying 55 pounds of equipment.  His heavy load is 40-60 pounds).  

As for the warhammer, Clerics are not proficient with warhammers, hence the -4 attack difference.

Seems to me like the purpose of this guy is to stand still like a tower and summon things to kill for him.

EDIT: 
**Also, I just noted near the bottom of his sheet under miscelaneous that he has a riding dog with a movement speed of 40.**


----------



## Albedo (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey guys, I know this game is full, but if you need alts, I could join as Kurgan the Manhunter...


----------



## Caros (Apr 20, 2008)

Updates start steady on monday, just as a heads up.

And thanks Jemal, for all of the critique on the written charachters.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2008)

Caros said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Walking Dad: Unfortunately the stats are 'as is' for most of the characters.  These are the mostly finalized versions I'll be running at the tourny this year, so I want to see how they go.  If its a real problem I can shift you over charachters.
> 
> ...




I will play what I got. But I think most players are more happy  with conjuration, than enchantment. I also think the rat, bat and raven familiar more in-style than the toad. But there is polymorph


----------



## Caros (Apr 20, 2008)

Toad gives you more hitpoints!!! ^_^

And I LIKE enchantment... *Begins modding monster attack patterns.*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2008)

Caros said:
			
		

> Toad gives you more hitpoints!!! ^_^
> 
> And I LIKE enchantment... *Begins modding monster attack patterns.*



Hey, everything okay, but illusion and enchantment but no conjuration (mage armor, summon, teleport). Yeah, let the monsters attack poor Cyrus. He can't even 'port away   

Toad gives me 3 HP from 91. And it is nearly unable to deliver touch attacks in combat. Rats will do this, bats got blindsense and (most awesome) ravens can talk.

But I'm fine, only making suggestions. Already posted in the ICC thread.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 21, 2008)

Well, that's what illusions and enchantments are for.  Nobody attacks you when they think you're their bestest friend ever, or when they think you're a harmless tree stump.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 21, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> NOw, a few things about other characters - I went over Buddy's sheet as well, and noted the following:  THe reason for your speed reduction and massive armour check penaltiesare simply b/c in addition to the ACP and speed reduction from wearing full plate, little buddy is also highly overweight.  (He's wearing/carrying 55 pounds of equipment.  His heavy load is 40-60 pounds).
> 
> As for the warhammer, Clerics are not proficient with warhammers, hence the -4 attack difference.



Y'know, I forgot the warhammer nonproficiency, d'oh.  Why is he carrying one, anyway? *scratches head*

Though, his speed and ACP should still be different....per the PHB's rules in the Adventuring chapter, armor check penalties and speed penalties for heavy armor do not stack with those for a heavy load, they just use whichever is worse.  Boots of Striding and Springing still add their +10 to his movement speed, so it should be 25.  Lessee, in the SRD it's... *"If your character is wearing armor, use the worse figure (from armor or from load) for each category. Do not stack the penalties."*  So Buddy's armor check penalty should only be -6.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 21, 2008)

Elaine "Icyhot" Sharptail

The only errors I could find on her sheet were:
1. Tieflings get Common & Infernal as automatic languages so she should get one additional language due to her intelligence. She currently has: Infernal (automatic), Halfling (bonus), Common (automatic) and her INT: 14 (+2).
2. Thieves` tools, Masterwork weigh 2 lbs. instead of the listed 1 lb (not that big of deal).


----------



## Caros (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the updates folks.  It looks like doc is out (Due to work issues) so we'll be replacing him with 'The Manhunter'.  Albedo if you'd be so kind as to hop IC?  Your sheet will be up asap.

Still waiting on Avalon to head in as well, though I'll be doing the monday update as scheduled.  Check the threads in 10-15 minutes depending on how fast EnWorld loads.


----------



## Caros (Apr 22, 2008)

Sheet for Kurgan is here. Huzzah.

Arkandus:  Two things. First, feel free to change Buddy's weapon to something he can use.  I checked with the creator of that paticular PC, and it was an oversight. =)

Secondly... Ever seen Meet the Robinsons? You don't know how to do that... and you don't really need a duck *Chuckles at the IC insanity.*


----------



## Albedo (Apr 22, 2008)

Question for DM. I've noticed that one of the Kurgans weapon is Bane, but it doesn't say what it is bane against. Can you fill me in?


----------



## Caros (Apr 22, 2008)

Human.  ^_^


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 22, 2008)

Caros said:
			
		

> Human.  ^_^




That was my guess from his background.


----------



## Albedo (Apr 23, 2008)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> That was my guess from his background.




It was my guess too, but I didn't want to make any assumptions.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 25, 2008)

Cannot find my DMG at the moment, but doesn't loose Cyrus' prestige class another magic school? If so, I choose illusion and replace the illusion spells in his spellbook.


----------



## Caros (Apr 26, 2008)

That was actually intentional, though whoever transcribed his sheet onto the program forgot to include it in his misc.  He only has two forbidden schools.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 26, 2008)

Buddy's main weapon will be a +1 small heavy mace instead of a +1 small warhammer, to better fit his proficiencies.  Same stats but a x2 critical damage multiplier instead of x3, and 4 pounds instead of 2.5.  Gets rid of the -4 nonproficiency penalty, so Buddy has a chance of hitting stuff.

I'm curious, though, how we (or the enemies) were supposed to get into the camp if it had no gate.  But I might have just misread the description.


----------



## Caros (Apr 26, 2008)

*Smiles Maliciously* Oh you'll find out... muhahahaha!

In all seriousness, the wall is only 5 feet, its not much of an impediment for charachters of your level.  As far as them getting in or out, thats the secret. ^_^


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 26, 2008)

What about Cyrus spellcastig before initiatve? He would have cast the splls on the way through the tunnel.


----------



## Caros (Apr 26, 2008)

I figured you'd be handling your pre-buffs before.  That said, feel free to retroactively add them. =)


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 26, 2008)

Caros said:
			
		

> I figured you'd be handling your pre-buffs before.  That said, feel free to retroactively add them. =)



I also thaught the pre-buffs done before, but was surprised, that I shall not post an action for Cyrus.


----------



## Caros (Apr 27, 2008)

Errr... *Scratches his head briefly.* Sorry, I must've been unclear.  Feel free to assume that you did have those buffs cast before you went in and act as normal. I allowed everyone else to =)


----------



## Caros (May 1, 2008)

Hola folks.  Didn't forget about the game, Just got back to work so things got a bit hectic.   That and enworld wouldn't load yesterday =.=;;;;;

Anyways, updates will be coming this evening after I get up.  Stay tuned!


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2008)

hey all, Caros' computer's been having trouble w/ EnWorld lately, he's told me he'll be back and posting ASAP, so don't worry.


----------



## Caros (May 8, 2008)

Speaking of, I'm back and there are updates for both groups. See your IC threads. Sorry again about the delay.


----------

